# Wild Caught Rock Prep



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

I "caught" some wild rock in a nearby canal (South Florida). I've been soaking it in bleach water for a few hours and scrubbing with a rough bristle brush. A lot of the algae scum/slime has come off, but some is very stubborn. Is it necessary to get it all? I don't mind the look and it will grow new algae in the tank anyway. Also, the algae is (probably?) dead as a result of the bleach bath. Does it need scraped off completely so no green shows at all, or does it matter? I'm also not sure what kind of rock this is... maybe someone can ID it and say if its aquarium safe?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It does not all need to come off. That may be more of a stain than growth.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

It's most likely limerock. Are you using soap on these rocks, I see some suds in the picture?


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

Those are bleach suds, it does that when you pour the bleach while the water is running. I was filling the sink while I took the picture. They soaked in the bleach water overnight, 13+ hours at this point. I'm going to drain the sink and then soak them in regular tap water, to get the bleach out, and then drain and re-soak with a heavy dose of Prime. I've also read about pressure washing and letting them dry in the sun. And one post said if you can't smell the bleach, then its gone. I don't know if I believe that or not. Any thoughts?

I think you're right. I was looking into it last night and I think that limestone is native here (it looks like you're in Florida too). Is there a difference between limestone and limerock?

Supposedly limestone can raise the PH but I don't think that's an issue for rift lake cichlids. But I do want to confirm that it won't leach anything harmful into the water...


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think there is a difference between lime rock and lime stone other than lime stone refers to the make up of a rock type, and lime rock refers to individual rocks. They will buffer PH to about 8.0 or slightly higher but should not leach anything harmful into the water. It's good for maintaining a stable PH.

Basically all of Florida is made up of lime stone bed rock, and it looks a lot like swiss cheese. Lots of caves and underground rivers run through all areas of our state.

Once you have treated the rocks using prime just let them dry in the sun for a day or two and they will be fine. Probably don't even need to use prime but it can't hurt.


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks,

In my case the rocks probably won't do anything then since my water is 19 DKH and sits at 8.4 without anything to buffer it.

I'll let them sun dry once I'm done rinsing them off and let you know how it goes.


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

Here's the new rocks installed in my 40B:


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

It looks good! They are a lot bigger than I thought. What are those, red zebras?


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks! The big rock is about 15" across and about 15" tall. The tip is about 1.5" below the water line. I've got egg crate diffuser on the bottom to help distribute the weight. The substrate is pool filter sand.

Yes, 4 male Zebras plus a catfish. They all have their spots in the tank and don't seem to fight (yet). The biggest is about 3" now. I was trying to get 1M:4F, but I got 5M. :/


----------

